# Utility Trailer for 4 Bikes ?



## user123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone

Just determined that piling 4 bikes into the back of my 2017 Honda Pilot with leather interior is not what i want to be doing. Nor do I want one of those hitch mount bike racks.

I am looking at this trailer, $4000 new (I am not buying new...), and am considering either this model or a similar trailer

Wells Cargo MPT - Multi-Purpose Trailers Gallery - Wells Cargo Corporation

Purpose is my kids, age 9 and 11, are really getting into biking and riding around the local neighborhood, from our garage, is getting old quick. Bless their hearts that they want to ride, and not be buried in their Iphone/Ipad playing games.

Is the above purchase too OCD ? Any other recommendations for secure transport ? Thank you


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

user123 said:


> Is the above purchase too OCD ?


Probably 

But seriously, everyone has his/her own boxes to check.

If you have space to store it, don't mind maneuvering it, okay with only trailheads that are trailer friendly, and okay taking it when only Dad is going for a ride, cool.

Me, I'd go for a fast-loading hitch rack like a 1up and only put on as many trays you need for the day...


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Holey hell, what is that mfg smoking? 4 large? Our troop has a double axle 7x18 that didn't cost that much!

If you're going to go to all the trouble of getting stuff into and out of that trailer (a door and a lid ), you might as well save yourself a butt-load on a small open utility trailer and spend that time throwing a tarp over the contents.

Or, you can just buy a normal walk-in 5x8 in the $1200-2500 range. I have a V-nose with side and rear entry, interior light, vent, LED lights, was about 2yo when I picked it up, paid $800 on a $2200msrp.

If you won't use it for much beyond bike transport, get a 4x6. 5x8 would be a pain for just hauling bikes.

But seriously, get a rack.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

When considering buying a trailer, consider the trailering laws in your state or of those to which you may be traveling. Not sure if it make a difference to you, but many states have a towing speed limit much lower than the posted speed limit on highways. Also, some states restrict you to the right two lanes (except for on/off ramps approaches) while towing. It may or may not make a difference to you, but it may be somehting to consider.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

A few questions:

1. Why don't you want a hitch mount bike rack? It would seem much, much easier than a trailer to me and you could take it more places.

2. If you do go for a trailer, are you set on a closed trailer? I've thought about a flat trailer with mounts for the bike like people use in truck beds if I ever manage to create a mountain bike club at my college. It would be cheaper and much easier to load as you could just step right up on it.


3. How do you plan to secure the bikes in the trailer? If you just throw them in, they're going to bang off one another.


On the plus side, you could use the trailer for other things. If you're a homeowner who does work around the house himself, I can imagine that would be very useful. I think a lot of people could get away with towing a small trailer rather than driving around with a big pickup because they tell themselves that they haul mulch (once a year).


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

I also vote a hitch rack for 4 bikes. Especially if they're smaller (kids) bikes.

https://goo.gl/images/7WnfX2

If you're set on a trailer, I'd just go get a 4x6 or 4x8 open trailer and bolt on some trays. Seems to be a more expensive, cumbersome, and overall more complicated option, though.

Lastly, I commend you on getting the kids out. I won't judge which ever way you decide to go. The means to that end is well-justified.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

2:01 said:


> Lastly, I commend you on getting the kids out. I won't judge which ever way you decide to go. The means to that end is well-justified.


Well said. Biking with the family is where it's at!

Here's an old picture from when my kids were smaller:


----------



## user123 (Aug 31, 2015)

J_Westy said:


> Well said. Biking with the family is where it's at!
> 
> Here's an old picture from when my kids were smaller:


what model rack is that ? that is what I need

You have almost exactly the same bikes that I need to transport

Thank you !


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

user123 said:


> what model rack is that ? that is what I need
> 
> You have almost exactly the same bikes that I need to transport
> 
> Thank you !


1upUSA -- can't go wrong.

Fast loading means you can get to the ice cream shop faster!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a friend who has an enclosed cargo trailer for bike stuff that she pulls behind a small RV. It really is a pretty killer setup. Room for all her friends' bikes for long road trips, and she's got a whole workshop in there with a toolbox, workstands, and a bunch of spare parts, even. Bikes hang vertically on the side walls of the trailer when she's carrying a bunch.

To be fair, she's a retired pro endurance racer, and I'm sure the RV/trailer setup was originally purchased for all that. But it really makes for a nice traveling setup.

I'll say, though, that if we're talking shorter, more local trips, I'd be doing an open trailer with a roof rack above a lower cargo area with action packer type bins for gear, or possibly even just bolting fork mounts to a flatbed trailer if it'll never get used for anything else.


----------



## user123 (Aug 31, 2015)

J_Westy said:


> 1upUSA -- can't go wrong.
> 
> Fast loading means you can get to the ice cream shop faster!


Thank you.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

user123 said:


> Any other recommendations for secure transport ? Thank you


Check out Craigslist for used Saris Superclamp 4's, Thule's, etc. One Up's and Kuat's are nice, but good god those things are like $900+ for the 4-bike version. Personally I have a Superclamp 4 and it's so light my 110 pound wife can get in on/off no problem.

We owned a trailer. Best days were when we bought it, then sold it. Remember you have to pay registration every year, and keep it somewhere. Tires wear and axles really should be re-packed every other year too. Trailer tire blowouts at 65mph+ are not pretty either.


----------



## user123 (Aug 31, 2015)

GSJ1973 said:


> Check out Craigslist for used Saris Superclamp 4's, Thule's, etc. One Up's and Kuat's are nice, but good god those things are like $900+ for the 4-bike version. Personally I have a Superclamp 4 and it's so light my 110 pound wife can get in on/off no problem.
> 
> We owned a trailer. Best days were when we bought it, then sold it. Remember you have to pay registration every year, and keep it somewhere. Tires wear and axles really should be re-packed every other year too. Trailer tire blowouts at 65mph+ are not pretty either.


What do you guys recommend if Thule v 1upUSA ?


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

user123 said:


> What do you guys recommend if Thule v 1upUSA ?


I'd go 1-Up between those two. But if the Thule is priced right, it's not a bad rack. I had 3 candidates when I was shopping: 1-Up, Thule and Kuat. I ended up going Kuat because I liked the hitch mount better. And the little work stand. 1-Up will be faster loading/unloading, but that wasn't a priority for me. Plus, REI's 20% coupon applied to Kuat racks.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Hauling kids bikes. Easy peezy.





Extra 2 fork mounts attach in about 60 seconds, staggered so h'bars nest together.

Roof rack leaves the rear hatch free for easy loading of gear and wheels.



Yes, bike #5 is in the hatch.

JMJ


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

Malone makes a trailer for towing kayaks and bikes. Runs around $1,000 and uses load bars like a roof mount. You could use something like this plus roof carriers if you really want a trailer. If you're handy, you can go on craigslist and buy a used Jet Ski trailer and make your own too for half that or more. Car Racks and Truck Racks | Bike Racks | Kayak Carriers | Kayak Trailers | Malone Auto Racks

I picked up a "Free" boat trailer, use it for carrying two heavy kayaks. Planning on adding holders for bikes so I can pull it behind a truck camper.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Namlehse said:


> Malone makes a trailer for towing kayaks and bikes. Runs around $1,000 and uses load bars like a roof mount. You could use something like this plus roof carriers if you really want a trailer. If you're handy, you can go on craigslist and buy a used Jet Ski trailer and make your own too for half that or more. Car Racks and Truck Racks | Bike Racks | Kayak Carriers | Kayak Trailers | Malone Auto Racks


I'd rather just get a Harbor Freight trailer for $240 and get it set up how I need it (If I were to go with a trailer). It should come out much cheaper as well.

https://www.harborfreight.com/1090-lb-capacity-40-12-in-x-48-in-utility-trailer-62645.html


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Since you would already need a hitch receiver to tow a trailer, the choice is obvious that you should get a hitch receiver. Thule T4, Kuat, 1Up, North shore...Lots of choices, lots of pluses and minuses with each brand (mostly pluses!) Currently I'm using a Thule T2, but also have a Thule Ridgeline that can carry 4 bikes. If I was going to do it all over I'd get a Northshore rack.

Why you DON'T want a cargo trailer:
1) Much higher cost of ownership and original purchase price.
2) Have to license it every year
3) Tires and wheel bearings to maintain.
4) Have to have room to park it.
5) Have to get good at backing them. Trailers are a PITA to drive around and back up.
6) Your fuel economy will REALLY suffer.
7) I doubt your Honda Pilot really has enough power to tow a trailer well, and you would likely need to install an extra transmission cooler (believe me, towing is really hard on transmissions, both auto and manuals....Been there, done that.)
If you need a cargo / utility trailer for a project or to move something, rent one for the day from UHaul. This need doesn't justify the cost of buying one.
If you need to free up space in the garage and get the bikes out and accessable for the kids, buy or build a nice shed, which will also add value to your home. 

See my points? My honest opinion is that owning a cargo trailer just to haul bikes is a bad solution....Other thoughts...Say you do go that route, how will you secure the bikes inside the trailer to keep them from bashing around and getting damaged? More money spent to solve a problem that's better addressed with a far cheaper, quality hitch mount rack.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

"2) Have to license it every year"

That's the 2nd or third time I've seen this mentioned in this thread. Do other states not have permanent registration for trailers like Va does? Here it costs like an extra $15-20 over an annual and you never have to worry about it again.

I still agree with most here that a nice hitch rack is better than a trailer if hauling bikes is it's only purpose.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

In Kentucky, most single axle trailers do not require registration. I pay nothing for both of my trailers. Don't know how well that sits with states that require registration on all trailers, but in hundreds of thousands of miles traveling through said states with said trailers, I've not once been stopped.

I recently bought a $50 set of crossbars designed for gutterless cars off eBay to mount to my open trailer for shuttling kayaks. The trailer cost $400. The crossbars weren't strong enough, so I replaced them with some steel tubing that was left over from a different project. In hindsight, I could have skipped the crossbar kit and just made the entire thing myself for less than $50. The crossbars clamp to the sides of the trailer, and with a Malone Pro Stax kit I shuttled four kayaks to summer camp and back (4hr x2) a few weeks back. It would be super easy to add bike mounts for 4 bikes in this manner that does not put permanent bike mounts (like fork mounts) in the way of using the trailer. I went the route I did to leave some extra room under the crossbars for an additional two kayaks that would protrude above the sides, and it ended up working perfectly as it left enough room under the kayak pads for me to slide footlockers and other camp gear in under the kayaks.

Dedicated bike/kayak trailers are ok for those that will have absolutely no other use for a trailer, and don't care to carry any extra gear on it, but they are a horrible use of funds. I don't get paying $1600 for a kayak trailer, or even $700 for a multi-sport crossbar trailer (ex. Right On) and having zero storage space. Even a brand new $450 3x5 trailer is going to have about 25-35 cu-ft. of storage. The dedicated trailers are also narrow, making them less stable and limiting the number of toys you can mount. I'd buy one only if I wanted use it behind a motorcycle (and would lose the ability to trailer camping gear!)


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

notso said:


> "2) Have to license it every year"
> 
> That's the 2nd or third time I've seen this mentioned in this thread. Do other states not have permanent registration for trailers like Va does? Here it costs like an extra $15-20 over an annual and you never have to worry about it again.
> 
> I still agree with most here that a nice hitch rack is better than a trailer if hauling bikes is it's only purpose.


Here you don't have to register any trailer. If you're pulling out of state you can get it registered to get a license plate for ~$25. After that it's a $5 sticker every year.



Flamingtaco said:


> In Kentucky, most single axle trailers do not require registration. I pay nothing for both of my trailers. Don't know how well that sits with states that require registration on all trailers, but in hundreds of thousands of miles traveling through said states with said trailers, I've not once been stopped.
> 
> I recently bought a $50 set of crossbars designed for gutterless cars off eBay to mount to my open trailer for shuttling kayaks. The trailer cost $400. The crossbars weren't strong enough, so I replaced them with some steel tubing that was left over from a different project. In hindsight, I could have skipped the crossbar kit and just made the entire thing myself for less than $50. The crossbars clamp to the sides of the trailer, and with a Malone Pro Stax kit I shuttled four kayaks to summer camp and back (4hr x2) a few weeks back. It would be super easy to add bike mounts for 4 bikes in this manner that does not put permanent bike mounts (like fork mounts) in the way of using the trailer. I went the route I did to leave some extra room under the crossbars for an additional two kayaks that would protrude above the sides, and it ended up working perfectly as it left enough room under the kayak pads for me to slide footlockers and other camp gear in under the kayaks.
> 
> Dedicated bike/kayak trailers are ok for those that will have absolutely no other use for a trailer, and don't care to carry any extra gear on it, but they are a horrible use of funds. I don't get paying $1600 for a kayak trailer, or even $700 for a multi-sport crossbar trailer (ex. Right On) and having zero storage space. Even a brand new $450 3x5 trailer is going to have about 25-35 cu-ft. of storage. The dedicated trailers are also narrow, making them less stable and limiting the number of toys you can mount. I'd buy one only if I wanted use it behind a motorcycle (and would lose the ability to trailer camping gear!)


That's why I went with a craigslist boat trailer. I can carry all of my kayaks, kayak stuff, bikes, and bike stuff all behind my truck with a slide in camper. If I used a hitch rack, I'd have to choose. Also my kayaks are huge and a pain to put on top of a vehicle.


----------



## Ozzmanbossman (Apr 8, 2017)

I know this is repeating the same thing most people have already said here, but, a hitch mount rack will save you time, money and headache, in my opinion. Hollywood has really nice strong racks for 4 bikes. HR1400 SE comes to mind, for example. It can hold 2 or 4 bikes, price is way lower than what you would pay for a utility trailer. Comes pre-assembled.
Anyway, my two cents, hope it helps 

recrostorage.com


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ozzmanbossman said:


> I know this is repeating the same thing most people have already said here, but, a hitch mount rack will save you time, money and headache, in my opinion. Hollywood has really nice strong racks for 4 bikes. HR1400 SE comes to mind, for example. It can hold 2 or 4 bikes, price is way lower than what you would pay for a utility trailer. Comes pre-assembled.
> Anyway, my two cents, hope it helps
> 
> recrostorage.com


What's recrostorage have to do with car bike racks?


----------



## flowby2wheels (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a hard time believing that people are giving the trailer idea enough credit... I have a 1Up rack (2+2 format) and it is great but... I am in Montana where we have to travel a long ways for many races and especially for winter ones having bikes on the back is not always great. Factor in security of bikes (a few good chains and locks can run $500 and still be defeated in less than 5 minutes with a grinder) and a trailer is starting to seem like a good choice for road trips/races.

Does anyone have any advice more tailored to the above (long distance travel, racing, etc) with regards to a trailer? It looks like I could get a 4x6 or 5x8 enclosed trailer used for about $1000-1500... 

Or is the trailer thing just such a pain in the a$# (from those that have done it) that the rack compromises are still worth it? I suspect this might be the case since there just isn't much info about this online. If I decided to attempt this it would probably burn about $200-300 if I decided to abandon it after registration and refurb...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

flowby2wheels said:


> I have a hard time believing that people are giving the trailer idea enough credit... I have a 1Up rack (2+2 format) and it is great but... I am in Montana where we have to travel a long ways for many races and especially for winter ones having bikes on the back is not always great. Factor in security of bikes (a few good chains and locks can run $500 and still be defeated in less than 5 minutes with a grinder) and a trailer is starting to seem like a good choice for road trips/races.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice more tailored to the above (long distance travel, racing, etc) with regards to a trailer? It looks like I could get a 4x6 or 5x8 enclosed trailer used for about $1000-1500...
> 
> Or is the trailer thing just such a pain in the a$# (from those that have done it) that the rack compromises are still worth it? I suspect this might be the case since there just isn't much info about this online. If I decided to attempt this it would probably burn about $200-300 if I decided to abandon it after registration and refurb...


If your vehicle can handle it comfortably and you have space to put it such that it's not in the way, I think it's a perfectly good setup if you do a lot of traveling.

I have a small camper that's basically just a small enclosed trailer. Yes, it takes up space in my garage. Yes, I have some extra maintenance of tires and wheel bearings and whatnot (mine has brakes, so that's included). But man, it makes riding/camping trips SO NICE. I've got a real bed to sleep in at night, so I wake up more refreshed for more riding. Mine's not really made for bike transportation, but that could TOTALLY be accomplished if you wanted it to (outfit an enclosed trailer to transport bikes AND be converted to sleeping mode when you reach camp).

Yes, there are things you have to learn when pulling a trailer. Things to watch for when driving. Extra considerations/complications when backing up. None of that is insurmountable. Sure, in most cases there's registration to deal with. But honestly, a small trailer is NOT a big deal. I just had to retitle my trailer after a big move. Even that wasn't such a big deal. Some states have permanent trailer registration. Some don't. I pulled my little trailer about 3600mi with a Subaru Crosstrek just a few days after picking it up. Yes, it changed driving dynamics some. But really, it wasn't that big of a deal. My trailer (loaded) falls within the rated towing capacity of the Subie.


----------

